# can't log on to door dash again



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

they need to redesign the entire app & get some new dispatch algorithms..stop sending me ridiculous offers..prefer the eats & post mates app..more free flowing


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

downeybrook said:


> they need to redesign the entire app & get some new dispatch algorithms..stop sending me ridiculous offers..prefer the eats & post mates app..more free flowing


As of 20 min ago i am on door dash no problem yet except editing my dash schedule


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Uber00 said:


> As of 20 min ago i am on door dash no problem yet except editing my dash schedule


Maybe I've been deactivated and they didn't tell me sounds like something they would do


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Uber00 said:


> As of 20 min ago i am on door dash no problem yet except editing my dash schedule


Reinstalled the app didn't work finally restarted my phone and now I can log back in


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

When it logs me out I’m only able to get in using WiFi. So I do Grubhub.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

downeybrook said:


> Reinstalled the app didn't work finally restarted my phone and now I can log back in


Always reboot first


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Happened to me right now. Just paid for a $40 Wendy’s order and can’t log back in

Been on hold 15+ minutes wth this is bs


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Doordash is down! Wendy's as well. Guess I got dinner


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Happened to me right now. Just paid for a $40 Wendy's order and can't log back in
> 
> Been on hold 15+ minutes wth this is bs


do you have a number to call...the on i got that used to get live support is a recording now that tells me to make a ticket online..try rebooting your phone


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Finally got it to work after restarting 100 times. 30 minutes and no answer from support


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Took me 10 deliveries to move up 1 point from 4.45







Only the pissed off peeps rate..lol


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

855-973-1040. I don’t think there’s anything you can do besides keep restarting the app until they got it fixed on their end. It’s def not an issue with my phine


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Finally got it to work after restarting 100 times. 30 minutes and no answer from support


I would expect a 0 star on that delivery sorry Uber Boy



uberboy1212 said:


> 855-973-1040. I don't think there's anything you can do besides keep restarting the app until they got it fixed on their end. It's def not an issue with my phine


That's the same number I got I always get a recording that says go to www.doordash.com


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> I would expect a 0 star on that delivery sorry Uber Boy
> 
> That's the same number I got I always get a recording that says go to www.doordash.com


I actually made it on time it was less than a mile away. The drinks are prob a little watered down though. Sometimes the support number have people to answer the phone and sometimes they dont


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> I actually made it on time it was less than a mile away. The drinks are prob a little watered down though. Sometimes the support number have people to answer the phone and sometimes they dont


I picked up the food from Wendy's drove 15 minutes to drop off went to open the app backup and I could not log in I was going to call the customer to tell them I was arriving. Couldn't get the contact # from the app cause i could not log in. I could not find the customer was big apartment complex. Waited 10 minutes and left. Was on hold with support for over 30min no one picked up lol. Luckily I was able to start the timer on my way home and got paid.

Such BS how this happens way too often.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

The Wendy's was quite good!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> I picked up the food from Wendy's drove 15 minutes to drop off went to open the app backup and I could not log in I was going to call the customer to tell them I was arriving. Couldn't get the contact # from the app cause i could not log in. I could not find the customer was big apartment complex. Waited 10 minutes and left. Was on hold with support for over 30min no one picked up lol. Luckily I was able to start the timer on my way home and got paid.
> 
> Such BS how this happens way too often.


Today and the other day were both Wendy's orders for me too. Wound up delivering both though so no free food for me


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Today and the other day were both Wendy's orders for me too. Wound up delivering both though so no free food for me


I have a few hot spots that all have Wendy's, McDonald's, Dunkin donuts and Starbucks drive thrus all by each other.

Does burgers king make you go inside? I Love the incognito of ordering thru drive thru as a regular customer.

I don't want to go to Burger King and say " hi I'm here for doordash"

I want to be thought of and treated like a regular customer


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Uber00 said:


> I have a few hot spots that all have Wendy's, McDonald's, Dunkin donuts and Starbucks drive thrus all by each other.
> 
> Does burgers king make you go inside? I Love the incognito of ordering thru drive thru as a regular customer.
> 
> ...


Here the drive thrus seems slow and almost always faster to go inside especially whataburger


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Uber00 said:


> I picked up the food from Wendy's drove 15 minutes to drop off went to open the app backup and I could not log in I was going to call the customer to tell them I was arriving. Couldn't get the contact # from the app cause i could not log in. I could not find the customer was big apartment complex. Waited 10 minutes and left. Was on hold with support for over 30min no one picked up lol. Luckily I was able to start the timer on my way home and got paid.
> 
> Such BS how this happens way too often.


Why were you logged off in the first place?


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

I had a problem today and I tried to contact support and it's gone. So I turned off the app and they been trying to contact me about not completing my delivery, which I ate. Apps been screwing up last two days.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

BigJohn said:


> Why were you logged off in the first place?


I never logged off. I had Google maps open with doordash in the background and when I went back to open door dash it was trying to refresh and couldn't open.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> Why were you logged off in the first place?


The app is logging drivers off and not letting them log back in


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 30, 2017)

Uber 00 You've been deactivated. It happened to me just like you're describing. You can log on to the app, but it will say no Dashers needed nearby and you cannot edit the schedule. You call support, they will tell you that it looks like there's a problem on their end and that you're fine but that's a lie because when you're deactivated doordash does not allow their support team to have that information. That's their way of trying to avoid you contacting them. The stupid part is that they will continue to send you text messages about promotions.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Danger Mouse said:


> Uber 00 You've been deactivated. It happened to me just like you're describing. You can log on to the app, but it will say no Dashers needed nearby and you cannot edit the schedule. You call support, they will tell you that it looks like there's a problem on their end and that you're fine but that's a lie because when you're deactivated doordash does not allow their support team to have that information. That's their way of trying to avoid you contacting them. The stupid part is that they will continue to send you text messages about promotions.


Lol no app is just buggy

I did 7 DD delivery today


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Uber00 said:


> I never logged off. I had Google maps open with doordash in the background and when I went back to open door dash it was trying to refresh and couldn't open.


Happens to me all the time. Keep trying, or restart your phone.


----------

